# Anyone owned an s4 ?



## Nathanho123 (Jul 25, 2012)

going to look at one on weds its 2006(55) plate so lower tax bracket which is a bonus

did post a thread in audi tt mk1 but maybe in here ill see more responses, its out of this s4 a range rover vogue and a beamer 645ci
I just want a big engine haha would love opinions

thanks guys
Nath


----------



## W7 PMC (May 6, 2002)

Out of those 3, i'd go for the RR, followed by the Bimmer, then the Audi.

Taking nothing away from the S4 as they're great cars, but the other 2 would be a little more interesting & individual (in my personal opinion)


----------



## shao_khan (May 7, 2002)

IF you ask the same question over on Tyresmoke you'll probably find peoiple that have owned all 3 for a comparison.

From the choice there I'd have the RR because its such a great place to be as a driver, fab car, IMO different league to the Audi based upon size / space / 'waftiness'!

S4 is great, but really I think you've selected 2 very good big engined cruisers and one very good sporty saloon and they're kind of in different segments.


----------



## Spandex (Feb 20, 2009)

I'd pretty much agree with W7 PMC, although I'd put the RR and 645 as equal, as they're so different from each other you can't really compare them. The choice would just come down to how I wanted to prioritise between sportiness and luxury.


----------



## jamman (May 6, 2002)

Nathanho123 said:


> going to look at one on weds its 2006(55) plate so lower tax bracket which is a bonus
> 
> did post a thread in audi tt mk1 but maybe in here ill see more responses, its out of this s4 a range rover vogue and a beamer 645ci
> I just want a big engine haha would love opinions
> ...


Had a new S4 cab picture is on here somewhere great car loved it.


----------



## Nathanho123 (Jul 25, 2012)

interesting ! now the s4 just went out the window for some reason its 1000 on insurance ! where as my TT is 460 per year the beamer is 667 and the rangey is 554 
how the hell can the s4 be so much more !?

I loved the range rover I drove near me but had some silly things rong with it considering it was only on 65k it had air suspension problems and all sorts but I drove it anyway, I think an 02/03 with about 100k sounds right and ud think the problems had been fixed so that's what Im aiming for plus that's my budget about 8k my TT has made a firm believer in high milers aslong as they have receipts !!

my uncle owns an m6 which I can pretty much base the 645ci on would still like to drive one though, I think for the 1st year of my childs life the rangey will be the best option in more ways than one....


----------



## shao_khan (May 7, 2002)

With Kids the Range Rover and its ilk are excellent - I knwo they get a hammering for the school run, but they have big square door openings which make it so easy to get them in and out / buckle up, etc.


----------



## Nathanho123 (Jul 25, 2012)

think ive convinced myself on rangey for a year then look at "sports" cars after that...


----------



## Nathanho123 (Jul 25, 2012)

just had another thought ?

Chrysler 300c 5.7 v8 !


----------



## t'mill (Jul 31, 2012)

What about those Lexus 220 V8 jobbies? How much are they fetching these days?


----------



## Nathanho123 (Jul 25, 2012)

cant find any for sale mate surprisingly ! think ill stick to range just been reading about the Chrysler n theres some bad reviews lol


----------



## TTSam (Dec 12, 2013)

I had an S5 before the TTS. Brilliant car, how about one of them?


----------



## Nathanho123 (Jul 25, 2012)

beautiful car but i cant afford one i dont want a loan or finance if i can help it ive been saving since the summer n the best i can do is 8k :/


----------



## p1tse (Sep 20, 2004)

Do you need the extra space of the RR?

I like the idea of s4 b6 cab


----------



## Nathanho123 (Jul 25, 2012)

i bought a 2006 5 door in the end  pick it up tomorrow


----------

